# Import a waypoint into Navionics Boat App for ice fishing



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

For ice fishing I like to take the marked spots I have and add them into my Navionics Boat app so I can walk into the ice and go right to my brush pile. The way to do it is get the lat Lon from you waypoint in the gps unit. Got to search in the app click lat Lon and input the data it will add a pin to that area then click the pin and select add waypoint.


----------

